# stamped plans



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

I needed stamped plans for a retaining wall so I hired an engineering firm. The firm gave me a price of $750-$1000. Now they tell me before they can stamp the drawings we need to get soil testings done and thats an additional $1800. Should the firm have had these tests included in the stamped drawings price? Or should I have known that soils tests where an additional cost? I would think that getting "stamped drawings" should include any tests inspections, etc that need to be done.


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

What does your contract say with the engineer? What does your contract say with the owner? My contract with the owner typically states that all testing by the owner. Probably should of been something that was addressed prior. 

Not a lot of info here, but at the same time the reason for testing is to provide a more accurate measure of soil bearing. Per code you can assume the soil is a specific bearing per visual inspection. I think it's 2000 psi. I would definitely put the onus on the engineering firm for not bringing this to light at an earlier date. Could be lack of professionalism or simple change order method for making profit. Either way, would steer clear of them in the future. Don't need partners in this business that are going to make your life harder. 

One option would be to start the work which would reveal the soil, allow the engineers to inspect and then finish the design. Need to ask them how they were planning on designing it before they found out there was no soils info? Again, should be in the contract or in their bid.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This is a continuance from the other thread I assume? 

I'm not sure we, on this side of the issue, are ever going to get the full story behind this. 

Ultimately, the GC is 100% responsible for checking everything. This includes asking the engineer if it includes the soils test. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like you gave the guy the go ahead without any agreement, or if there was, the scope was unclear. Or you didn't understand something. 

It is still ultimately the GC's responsibility to check this stuff. He may have played the bait and switch on you, but from what you posted in the other thread, it sounds like you have bigger problems. 

Like griz said, he doesn't owe you any gc training. But it does sound like he's trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you already paid him the $750 to $1000? If not then just don't pay him and hire a different engineer to start over. This is assuming we're getting the entire story, meaning they lied and mislead you then decided to charge another $1,800. If that was the case, even the Better Business Bureau could back you up if you decide to not pay them. 

My engineer would never pull a stunt like that, you need to find a different engineer, someone with integrity.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

Precision10 said:


> I needed stamped plans for a retaining wall so I hired an engineering firm. The firm gave me a price of $750-$1000. Now they tell me before they can stamp the drawings we need to get soil testings done and thats an additional $1800. Should the firm have had these tests included in the stamped drawings price? Or should I have known that soils tests where an additional cost? I would think that getting "stamped drawings" should include any tests inspections, etc that need to be done.


here in calif. i would refer you to chapter 1803 volume 2 2010 ca. building code part of which reads as follows

SECTION 1803
GEOTECHNICAL INVESTIGATIONS​1803.1 General. Geotechnical investigations shall be conducted
in accordance with Section 1803.2 and reported in
accordance with Section 1803.6. Where required by the​​​​_building
official _or where geotechnical investigations involve in-situ
testing, laboratory testing or engineering calculations, such
investigations shall be conducted by a _registered design professional.
1803.1.1 General and where required for applications
listed in Section _1.8.2.1.1 _regulated by the Department of
Housing and Community Development. [HCD _1] _Foundation
and soils investigations shall be conducted in conference
with Health and Safety Code Sections _17953 _through
17955 as summarized below.
1803.1.1.1 Preliminary soil report. Each city, county, or
city and county shall enact an ordinance which requires
a preliminary soil report, prepared by a civil engineer
who is registered by the state. The report shall be based
upon adequate test borings or excavations, of every subdivision,
where a tentative andfinal map is required pursuant
to Section _66426 _of the Government Code.
The preliminary soil report may be waived if the building
department of the city, county or city and county, or
other enforcement agency charged with the administration
and enforcement of the provisions of this part, shall
determine that, due to the knowledge such department
has as to the soil qualities of the soil of the subdivision or
lot, no preliminary analysis is necessary._​_
1803.1.1.2 Soil investigation by lot, necessity, preparation
_


----------

